# Jacob Leeks Mogg' comes second in Newent Onion Show



## MikeyBikey (Sep 14, 2019)

Over 17 Vegetable Character Category


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Andy HB (Sep 15, 2019)

Another moment when the tory party is worried about leeks?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2019)

I want to know what took first place!   Borage Johnson?


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2019)

This is superb


----------



## Contused (Oct 6, 2019)




----------

